
Build a $150 Hardware Face Recognition System with Nvidia Jetson Nano and Python - carlosgg
https://medium.com/@ageitgey/build-a-hardware-based-face-recognition-system-for-150-with-the-nvidia-jetson-nano-and-python-a25cb8c891fd
======
Cyndre
Slaughterbots
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecClODh4zYk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecClODh4zYk)
Were getting closer to being able to build these at home, at an affordable
price.

------
cookingrobot
Does anyone know how this compares to Google’s cardboard hobby camera?
[https://aiyprojects.withgoogle.com/](https://aiyprojects.withgoogle.com/)

------
christianjung
Has anyone else used the nano? Thoughts?

